# Steam & Steel Errata



## Morrus (Jun 25, 2004)

This errata list for Steam & Steel was kindly compiled by John Cooper.  I hope you find it useful!    Some of these are minor rules errors, although most are just spelling errors.

p. 1, Table of Contents, 1st column: "Alchemists Hound" should be "Alchemist's Hound" (need an apostrophe)

p. 1, Table of Contents, 2nd column: Alphabetically, "Steel Sentinel" should be moved to immediately after "Steamwork Lich." 

p. 2, 1st sentence: "and exciting new mixture" should be "an exciting new mixture"
p. 4, 1st new paragraph, 3rd sentence: "leakage's" should just be "leakages" (no apostrophe)

p. 11, "Steamworks Domain," first spell listed: "Magic Co8g" should be "Magic Cog"

p. 13, 2nd column, "The Empire of Hurdell," 2nd sentence: "Advances in the design or skycraft" should be "Advances in the design of skycraft"

p. 14, 1st column, 2nd new paragraph, 1st sentence: "a period if high steampower" should be "a period of high steampower"

p. 14, same sentence as above: "if the culture" should be "of the culture"

p. 21, 2nd column: The "Creating Steamwork Devices" box should come at the end of the italicized example, not in the middle of it.

p. 23, 1st column, "Alchemechanic" feat, Prerequisites: Currently, "Craft (Steamworks)," is repeated twice in a row - delete one of them.

p. 25, 2nd column, "Super-Heavy Armour Proficiency" feat: There should be a blank line above this feat to separate it from the "Steam Surgeon" feat.

p. 31, 2nd column, 1st new paragraph, 1st sentence: "fire to hear the boiler" should be "fire to heat the boiler"

p. 41, Chart: "Climbers Companion" should be "Climber's Companion" (need an apostrophe)

p. 44, 1st column: "Climbers Companion" should be "Climber's Companion" (need an apostrophe)

p. 44, 2nd column, "Cloud Dust" entry, 3rd sentence: "/2" should be "1/2"

p. 45, 1st column, "Farsight Lens" entry: Need a blank line above "Farsight Lens [Arcana]" to separate it from the "Erudite Matrix" paragraph.

p. 46, 1st column, last word: "PHB" should probably be "Core Rulebook I"

p. 47, 1st column, "Mechanical Lockpick" entry, last sentence: "Pick Locks checks" should be "Open Lock checks"

p. 49, 2nd column, 4th line: "victims body" should be "victim's body" (need an apostrophe)

p. 49, 2nd column, "Predator Matrix" entry, last sentence: "Wilderness Lore checks" should be "Survival checks"

p. 50, 2nd column, "Saboteur's Tools" entry, 2nd sentence: "make up a saboteurs tools" should be "make up a saboteur's tools" (need an apostrophe)

p. 52, 2nd column, 1st line: "f7orce" should be "force"

p. 56, 2nd column, "Chain-tooth Blade" entry, 3rd sentence: "out of harms way" should be "out of harm's way" (need an apostrophe)

p. 58, 1st column, "Piston Fold-Up" entry, 2nd sentence: "/4" should be "1/4"

p. 62, 1st column, 1st new paragraph, 3rd sentence: Need a period at the end of the sentence, after "60%"

p. 62, 1st column, 1st new paragraph, 5th sentence: "it's own mechanisms" should be "its own mechanisms" (no apostrophe needed)

p. 63, 1st column, "Powered Spikes" entry: Need a blank line above "Powered Spikes [Steamwork]" to separate it from the "Integrated Shield" paragraph above.

p. 63, 1st column, "Smoked Lenses" entry: Need a blank line above "Smoked Lenses" to separate it from the "Sealed Environment, Enhanced" paragraph above.

p. 68, 2nd column, "Necromek Crypt Factory" entry, last sentence: "wizards armies" should be "wizard's armies" (need an apostrophe)

p. 70, 1st column, 2nd new sentence: "1 /2 hours" should be "1 1/2 hours"

p. 76, 1st column, "Iron Throat" entry, 1st sentence: "characters throat" should be "character's throat" (need an apostrophe)

p. 80, 2nd column, very bottom: "The PC's Are Special" should be "The PCs Are Special" (no apostrophe needed)

p. 81, 1st column, 1st paragraph, last sentence: "NPC's who have need of" should be "NPCs who have need of" (no apostrophe needed)

p. 83, 2nd column, "Automaton, Steamwork," Challenge Rating: "/2" should be "1/2"

p. 84, 1st column, "Large Automaton," "AC" listing: AC should be 20, not 19. Also, flat-footed AC should be 20, not 19.

p. 84, 2nd column, "Colossal Automaton," "Hit Dice" listing: Hit points should be 256, not 252.

p. 85, 1st column, "Maintenance" paragraph: "Maintenance DC's" should be "Maintenance DCs" (no apostrophe needed)

p. 85, 1st column, "Behemoth" stats: Damage should be 4d6+67, not 4d6+45.

p. 85, 1st column, "Behemoth," "Space/Reach" entry: Remove the extra space before "40ft."

p. 87, 1st column, last paragraph, 3rd sentence:  "flying assaults and man weapons" should be "flying assaults and man-made weapons" (or possibly "flying assaults and ranged weapons" instead?)

p. 88, 2nd column, "Living Steel," "Attacks" line: Remove one "+" from "++7"

p. 89, 2nd column, "Iron Juggernaut," "Attacks" line: Slam attacks and weapon attacks should be at +16/+11 melee, not +18/+13 melee. Likewise, ranged attacks should be at +6/+1 ranged, not +8/+3 ranged.

p. 89, 2nd column, "Iron Juggernaut," "Damage" line: Slam damage should be 2d6+13, not 2d6+9.

p. 90, 2nd column, "Iron Shroud," "Hit Dice" line: "7d12" should be "7d12+3" (due to the Toughness feat)

p. 90, 2nd column, "Iron Shroud," "Attacks" line: Slam should be at +8 melee, not +9 melee.

p. 90, 2nd column, "Iron Shroud," "Damage" line : "1d8+6" should be "1d8+9"

p. 91, 2nd column, "Manservant," "CR" line: "/2" should be "1/2"

p. 92, 1st column, "Mechanised Creature" template, last paragraph: note that the template can only be applied to corporeal creatures.

p. 92, 2nd column, "Scorpion Sentinel," "Hit Dice" line: Hit points should be 107, not 113.

p. 92, 2nd column, "Scorpion Sentinel," "Space/Reach" line: Delete the extra space before the second "10ft"

p. 93, 1st column, "Barbed Bolts" paragraph, 1st sentence: Reflex save DC should be 18, not 16.

p. 94, 1st column, "Siege Sentinel," "Attacks" line: Delete extra space between the "+" and the "11"

p. 94, 1st column, "Siege Sentinel," "Damage" line: Delete the extra space between the "1d8+" and the "7"

p. 94, 1st column, "Siege Sentinel," "Saves" line: No saves are given; they should be Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +5.

p. 94, 2nd column, "Slaughterer," "Hit Dice" line: Hit points should be 79, not 81.

p. 94, 2nd column, "Slaughterer," "Attacks" line: Should read "4 claws +12/+7 melee".

p. 94, 2nd column, "Slaughterer," "Damage" line: Should read "Claw 1d8+10" 

p. 94, 2nd column, "Slaughterer," "Saves" line: No saves given; they should be Fort +3, Ref +7, Will +5.

p. 95, 1st column, "Poison" paragraph, last sentence: "d3 strength" should be "1d3 Strength" 

p. 95, 1st column, "Poison" paragraph: Fort DC should be 14, not 12.

p. 96, "Steel Sentinel" entry in its entirety: Alphabetically, this should  appear after the "Steamwork Lich" template.

p. 96, 1st column, "Steel Sentinel," "Attacks" line: Melee attacks should both be at +11, not +12.

p. 96, 1st column, "Steel Sentinel," "Damage" line: "1d8+7" should be "1d8+10"

p. 96, 1st column, "Steel Sentinel," "Space/Reach" line: Delete the extra space before the second "10ft"

p. 96, 2nd column, "Stalker," "Attack" line: Delete the extra space between the "+" and the "6"

p. 96, 2nd column, "Stalker," "Damage" line: "1d4+3" should be "1d4+4"

p. 96, 2nd column, "Stalker," "Feats" line: Alphabetically, "Dodge*" should come before "Improved Initiative"

p. 97, 2nd column, "Steam Wurm," "Attacks" line: "+18/13" should be "+18/+13"

p. 97, 2nd column, "Steam Wurm," "Advancement" line: "13-24 HD" should be "14-24 HD" 

p. 98. 1st column, "Steam Blast" paragraph: Reflex save DC should be 15, not 16.

p. 98, 2nd column, "Constructing a Steam Wurm" section: The spell "plane shift" should be a prerequisite.

p. 99, 1st column, "Steam Spirit," "Damage" line: "d6+4" should be "1d6+6"
p. 99, 2nd column, "Steamwork Creature" template, 2nd paragraph: It should be noted that this template can only be applied to a corporeal creature.

p. 99, 2nd column, last paragraph ("Hit Dice"): "d10's" should be "d10s" (no apostrophe required)

pp. 99-100, "Hit Dice" paragraph: It should be noted that a Steamwork Creature of Small or larger size gains size-based bonus hit points by having the construct creature type.

p.100, 2nd column, "Steamwork Lich," 2nd paragraph, 2nd sentence: Delete the word "like" from the phrase "make the lich look like as skeletal as possible"

p. 101, 1st column, "Animal" paragraph, 1st sentence: "the hides of beers or bulls" should be "the hides of bears or bulls"

p. 101, 2nd column, last paragraph, 2nd sentence: "the normal liches phylactery" should be "the normal lich's phylactery" (needs an apostrophe)

p. 102, 1st column, "Zealot," "Attacks" line: Delete the extra spaces before the "+7" in both cases.

p. 102, 1st column, "Zealot," "Damage" line: "1d8+7" should be "1d8+10"

p. 103, 2nd column, "Arcane Warding" section, last sentence: "IT" should be "It" (the "t" should be lower case)

p. 109, 1st column, last paragraph, 4th sentence: "The impact inflict s24 damage to the dragon" should be "The impact inflicts 24 points of damage to the dragon"

p. 110, 2nd column, "Ironclad," "AC" line: AC should be 24, not 25.

p. 110, 2nd column, "Sample Ironclad" section, 1st paragraph, last sentence: "it's own offensive capabilities" should be "its own offensive capabilities" (no apostrophe needed)

p. 111, 1st column, "Steam Wagon," 1st paragraph, 2nd sentence: "btoh" should be "both"

p. 111, 1st column, last line: The entire line should be in bold font.

p. 111, 2nd column, "Submersible," "Hit Dice" line: Hit points should be 122, not 128.

p. 111, 2nd column, "Submersible," "AC" line: Add a space between the "25" and the parentheses

p. 112, 2nd column, "Tunneller," "Speed" line: Technically, that should be "Burrow 30 ft," not "Tunnel 30ft" 

p. 113, 2nd column, "Prerequisites," "Special" line: "at least 6 months experience" should be "at least 6 months' experience" (or optionally, "at least 6 months of experience")
p. 124, 2nd column, "Materials & Craftsmanship" paragraph, 1st sentence: "rion" should be "iron"

p. 124, 2nd column, "Edifices of Might" paragraph, 1st sentence: "bledn" should be "blend"

p. 125, 1st column, "Prestige Classes" paragraph, last sentence: "the lizardfolks church" should be "the lizardfolk's church"


----------



## sjmiller (Jul 8, 2004)

Should the errata for page 11 also have an asterisk?  I think it should be "Magic Cog*" since the spell is a new spell shown in the back of the book.


----------

